# Xifaxan



## Slindsay1019 (Jul 26, 2016)

So i started taking xifaxan 6 days ago and have been feeling nauseous and sort of out of it. Has anyone experienced the same? Also did it help your ibs?


----------



## Jenn1202 (Sep 20, 2017)

Sometimes it'll make me a bit nauseous but it's usually not that bad and the nausea goes away within a day or two. Taking the medication with food could help, but you probably want to call your GI and let them know what's going on.


----------

